# TT Forum sold?



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I've just noticed that the host server is now different from Jae's old Cogbox address - and is now registered to ChameleonTDB.com.

Is this just a server switch or has the forum left Jae's hands?


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

It was in someone's hands? Wow, I never noticed.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Leg said:


> It was in someone's hands? Wow, I never noticed.


 :lol: :lol:


----------

